# Natural Bodycare Products



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone uses natural/chemical free bodycare products?

I've just read a piece on pcos and bodycare products (ie soaps. deodrant, shampoos) and it stated that chemicals used in these products can be absorbed through the skin and mimic hormones in our bodies and complicate the problem.  

Anyone else heard about this? And where would be the best place to buy natural products?

Thanks!

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Hiya Katy

Have been a fan of chemical free (ish) products for while...
Can tell you now, most of organic deodorants don't work   . However, there's a lovely roll-on by Avalon (in green container) which does seem to for me. You can buy it in Sainsburys or some health food shops. They reckon should be careful about deodorants re breast health/aluminium too so lots of gains to be made by switching.

Also, would be worth changing to organic cotton tampons/towels if you can. Can't remember the make but again Sainsburys or health food shops (let me know if you can't track them down...you can get them online). The normal ones are dyed with chlorine...nice! Zita West recommends towels which I'm trying at the mo but do feel like I'm wearing a nappy!
Other beauty products are quite easy to get... look for organic (not cheap though!) - Boots/Waitrose/Sainsburys etc

The other thing worth mentioning is plastic. There's quite a bit of research into how hormone mimicking chemicals can leach into food/drink from plastic containers and packaging (not what a girl with PCOS needs!!) I've bought some ceramic and pyrex food containers with plastic lids for lunches and storing food in the fridge (ceramic,glass/metal fine). Have also given up drinking from plastic bottles. Use water filter jug and quickly decant into flask to take to work etc. Don't leave your water sitting in the jug... 
The ideal would be buying glass bottles but that's SO expensive. Also, was walking down street the other afternoon drinking glass bottle of water and got stopped by a policeman who thought I was drinking alcohol in the street!!! 

Anyway, that all sounds a bit extreme but I think there are positive things we can do in the pursuit of balancing our hormones. One thing I'll say, I've not got PG yet for all my efforts but I've never been healthier so can't be bad...

Good luck and take care

Kate x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kate,

Wow, thanks for all the info, you're a star!

I'm going to Sainsbury's tomorrow so I'll have a look around. Thanks for the tip re. deodrants. Have been thinking of looking for a natural one for a while, so i'll give the Avalon a go. 

Glad you're feeling so healthy hun, after all your hard work you deserve to!!

Thanks again for your help i might copy your list and take it shopping with me  


Love, Katy. XX

PS/ The part about the policeman and the water had me in stitches!


----------



## AggieJ (May 4, 2006)

Katy,

It's a pleasure! The tampons etc are made by natracare (white boxes with blue/yellow on)

Good luck with everything...

Kate x x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello

Just thought I'd pop in to hijack your thread, sorry    I just wanted to say on the subject of hormones that you should try to buy organic or at least avoid really cheap meat and dairy products as often cows, chickens and salmon are fed hormones to make them grow quickly.  I don't know loads about it but pcos gives us enough dodgy hormones without adding a few more.  Sorry, hijack over    

 to you all.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hiya Fluffs,

You're forgiven for hijacking!   

Yes, I'd heard about buying organic meat and dairy products due to the artificial hormones. Yuck. slowly I'm converting to buying organic food wise. Sainsbury's now does it's own organic range (covering almost everything, I've found, which is good!) Well, every little helps.... or is that Tesco's? he he.  

Congratulations on your pg, hope you're well.  

Love, Katy.xxx


----------

